# Parent thread for cookware/gadgets?



## jkuzuz (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi there-

I'm new to the forum, but it occurred to me when first browsing around here that it might be nice to have a folder in the forum devoted to cookware of different kinds and gadgets.  As for myself, I love to collect vintage and "ethnic" cookware and gadgets, but am forever needing advice from experienced owners on how to use and care for my finds properly.  

Just a thought.
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome to DiscussCooking Jen.  

Actually there is a Cookware and Accessories category under Specific Chat.  

 Barbara


----------

